# Checked Bags



## John Stutts (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi again. For our upcoming trip on the CZ, we were wondering what to pack. We booked a roomette from Emeryville to Chicago and were looking at Amtrak's baggage policies. It was sort of confusing. From pictures and videos, we figured out that the roomette is pretty small, and there's not really a place to store bags. Are there places in the car to store bags (overhead racks, baggage racks) or should we just check a bag? If we checked a bag, can we access the bag during the train ride?

Thanks,

John


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 17, 2017)

Since both Emeryville and Chicago both offer checked baggage service, you can check 2 pieces of luggage per person. These are NOT accessible during the train trip You can also bring an additional 2 pieces of luggage per per.son that you carry on. These can be stored in the luggage rack on the lower level of the car. These ARE accessible during the train trip!


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2017)

We are allowed _2 carry-on items_, 50 lbs. - 28 x 22 x 14 inches and _2 personal items_, 25 lbs. - 14 x 11 x 7 inches.

At this link you can see the where in the sleeper car the 3 level baggage storage area is in each regular sleeper car (2nd layout).

Most people leave most of their bags on the lower level bag storage racks and take a small personal bag (often a backpack type bag) to their roomette that they replenish as needed.

In the roomette there are a couple of hanger hooks that get used to hang the backpack, or people use the top step to the upper bunk as a place to set a small bag. The step is long enough that it can still be used for getting in/out of the upper bunk if the bag setting there is not much longer than a small backpack is wide.


----------



## shelzp (Sep 17, 2017)

You're right that there isn't space in the roomette for suitcases-a small bag or backpack is the way to go.The downstairs luggage rack that we're referring to is easily accessed during trips. I feel comfortable leaving my suitcase there although I do keep a little lock on mine. During station stops the room attendants stand outside on the platform so there isn't much concern about somebody coming into the car and grabbing suitcases.

Usually my trips involve several nights on the train so I use packing cubes with each day in mind so it's easy to grab one and put the previous one back into my suitcase. The luggage rack is close to the shower room which makes it convenient too.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 17, 2017)

The roomette becomes quickly cramped, so we leave our roller bags downstairs using our backbacks for our needs in the roomette. For a shower on a two night trip, we have packed the change of close at the top of the rollers for easy access when we open them on the rack. I try to be quick in case someone needs to get by. I never check a bag. This summer we were out two weeks each a roller and a backpack, plus the camera bag.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 18, 2017)

As a courtesy to your fellow passengers, packing what you need for the train (with spares in case you spill things on yourself) works for in-room and in luggage area. But that luggage area is not unlimited in size and those that board at unmanned stations can't check their luggage so it's nice if you can check your bags.


----------

